# Opinions on avocado 24 and limitless plus 25



## Tockit (24/9/16)

Hey guys I'm contemplating getting one of these tanks. Any opinions on which of the 2 are better. Besides the obvious difference that the limitless is bigger. What other differences or niggles have any of you experienced with these tanks. I'm leaning towards the limitless but the only possible problem I can see is the juice fill port. Might have some leakage between the port and the sleeve. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (24/9/16)

I've had no leakage problems with either. The Limitless is marginally easier to wick and fill. Other than that, I am undecided, I love them both. I think the Limitless is better with 3mm ID coils, the Avo seems to prefer 2.5mm in my experience due to the smaller wicking holes and the desirability of having a bit less cotton. I run the Avo in single coil mode and the Limitless in dual. I'm sure they both work equally well in either mode but the Avo just seems to shine in single coil mode for me.

As you say, the Limitless is a bit chunkier which might be a factor if you favour aesthetics and run it on a smaller mod. But the Limitless is the easiest and most hassle-free tank I've got.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tockit (24/9/16)

Thanks for your insight RichJB

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (24/9/16)

I considered the Limitless several times, even had them in shopping carts a couple of times but didn't pull the trigger on them. Mainly because of what to some may be little things in their design that I didn't like about them for my uses (probable hot top cap and hot spit back, no ability to use 510 drip tips, the overall aesthetics, etc). The Limitless Plus somewhat addressed some of my issues to a point, but it was a total fail for me on overall size and aesthetics. 

Compact toppers with simple aesthetics is more my style. 

The Avocado's are my go to tanks. I have had no issues of any kind with any of them. I get stellar flavor from all of them with the various builds for the liquids that I run in them. Early on I did a single coil build in the first SS Avo Genesis, and it performed very well with it. But I'm more of a dual coil person in any atty that can run them, so that's all I've ran in the Avo's since.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g (24/9/16)

I have both avo 24 and Limitless Plus. Choose whichever looks better on your mod you'll be happy with either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (24/9/16)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the feedback. I'm going to pair one of these tanks with a hotcig R150. Will take the mod with me and see if a store will allow me to test fit and see what it looks like 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (24/9/16)

Tockit said:


> Thanks guys, really appreciate the feedback. I'm going to pair one of these tanks with a hotcig R150. Will take the mod with me and see if a store will allow me to test fit and see what it looks like
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



FWIW, @Rob Fisher has a HotCig 150, may still have an Avo 24 and maybe also have a Limitless.


----------



## Caramia (24/9/16)

They are both fantastic atties, depending your build, the Avo is a little lower in profile, and IMHO more stylish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (24/9/16)

I have been doing my homework for a new RTA. I have my eye on the Limitless plus 25. I like the Phillips screws. I am so tired of small wire holes and tiny grub screws. I like the fact that it does not have airflow holes at the base of the tank, so if you don't wick it properly, there is less chance of leaks. I so want to try this style of RTA where the coil sits on top of the juice well, just for a change.


----------



## RichJB (24/9/16)

I'm sure you'll like it, @Waine, the Genisis-style atties are basically foolproof. The only way you'll get a Limitless or Avo to leak is if you knock it over onto its side and then leave it there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/9/16)

Spydro said:


> FWIW, @Rob Fisher has a HotCig 150, may still have an Avo 24 and maybe also have a Limitless.



HotCig and Avo 24 is just fine... very slight overhang but looks great! Sorry about the pics... my iPhone is in the lounge and this just a quickie with the web cam.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Waine (24/9/16)

@RichJB Thanks for that. Now I have pretty much made up my mind to get the Limitless + 25. The Avocado's are sold out at Sir Vape. Been so for a while. I guess that shows how popular these are.


----------



## Tockit (24/9/16)

Hey Rob, you look just like the guy I saw on YouTube today.  thanks for the pics, I'm not to phased about the gapage when going bigger than 22mm. I think I'm going with the avocado because of it's shorter profile. Thanks for all the help guys. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (25/9/16)

You might want to take a look at the iJoy Combo. I've heard great things so far and I'm an avo lover.


----------

